# Opinions Wanted



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

It has been years since I assembled a plastic car kit, so I am asking for some help here in regard to five plastic 1/25 scale kits I picked up cheaply at Big Lots today. All five images really appeal to me for various reasons and I would like to build these if they are decent kits. And I really would appeciate honest and hard-hitting opinions from those familiar with these about the quality of the five before committing to the builds. 

If they are poor or lacking, I will forego the experience. But if the opinions are favorable, I will certainly build them even though I am real rusty at the hobby. Nothing like getting back in shape with some cool cars though.

The big question I have is: are these five kits good kits or not, irrespective of the image and the low cost?

Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts and opinions.

The five are:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Nothing like a couple of cheap kits to get back in the swing of things....take your pick and go for it! I have not put any of my American Rides together but the GT40 is a hot car. That alone would make ME want to build it. I would probably put that Fire Fighter together too. Both of those are cool in my eyes. Not sure about the level of detail on any of these kits but I would not let that steer you in any one direction. Just break out some glue and start having fun with the one that attracts you most. Happy modeling!!!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree, I havnt built many car kits, But my advice might be to practice on your least favororite and work your way up. That way if the first kit or two dont come out to your liking, you wont be out much, and you'll do a better job on the remaining kits..


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I agree with what has been mentioned. The good news is that they came from Big Lot's so even if you do mess them up....probably pretty hard to do for the most part...you could always re-paint them...but anyway...you won't be out too much ca$H!

Personally, I would pick one of my top two and do that kit...just for the fun of getting back into it and doing a kit that you like. If you mess it up badly...you could always buy another...right?

MMM


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

You can't go wrong at all with what you picked up. 

The Ford GT is a great kit with lots of possibilities. With what you bought I would assemble that kit first just to get your feet wet. It's a great kit. The instruction sheet isn't the greatest, but it is fairly straight forward. The nice thing is the kit is pre-painted and it is a snap fit kit. I built the blue one when it first came out:









I painted a few things I wanted different and snapped her together.

If you are satisfied with that I would move onto the Firefighter Mustang. That is a fun gret kit to get back into modeling. It's molded in red so if you plan on painting it different than the boxart you'll have to get a sealer so you won't have bleed through. The decals are a little tough, but with a steady hand and patience they will work. I built one as well to help me out of a modeling slump:









The Lincoln kit is a re-pop of the annual kit and can be built three different ways. This kit will be a bit more advanced. I would save that kit for last when your skills are better.

The monster truck is another kit that should be fun, but can be challenging as far as the inner structure frame work goes. Leave this one for second to last if you will.

The 51 Chevy should be a fun easy kit that will go together really well. 

I have all but two of the kits you've shown and for the price you paid for them you did really well. So, break out the glue, paint and have fun!

Chris


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

those look good. keep going!


----------

